# Cats and Incense



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

I realise it's probably not a good idea to burn incense constantly with a cat around, but would it be ok for short periods, if the cat is upstairs and there is ventilation downstairs?

I've never had any before, but I've been given some as a gift and the friend will be upset if I don't use it!  However if it is going to cause my cat any problems I'm sure she'll understand!

I do have plug-in air fresheners but have just found out they aren't good for cats 

Advice and opinions welcomed!


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone? is it 10 characters now?


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm no expert but I imagine they will be ok! We have air fresheners, scented oils etc in the house and have no issues.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. I'm just a bit concerned because I looked it up to check, haven't really found a proper answer but I've been reading about essential oils being toxic to cats, problems caused by chemicals in air fresheners etc. Maybe I am worrying too much though...


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

We use incense fairly frequently in our bedroom. The cats don't have free access to our bedroom though so its quite unusual for any of them to be in there when we have incense burning.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to use them in the garden to keep the mozzies at bay (not always successfully) and Scamp used to hate the smell and would walk right around them, don't know if they do any harm indoors though


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

May use it when she's not in the room then, thanks for the responses


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

I use it occasionally downstairs - the cats have free reign of the downstairs plus the catflap and they dont ever seem to be fazed.


----------



## 1336252 (Sep 22, 2012)

I used to use incense daily and my cats didn't have a problem with it. I also use plug ins.  No problems.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Good to know, thank you


----------

